# swi prolog 7.5.10  on freebsd?



## azathoth (Jul 6, 2017)

http://www.swi-prolog.org/download/devel
7.5.10 devel version avail on os suck and winblows and kleenex


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 6, 2017)

azathoth You need not be asking here. You can find that easily enough on http://www.freshports.org or in /usr/ports doing `whereis swi-prolog`.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2017)

azathoth said:


> 7.5.10 devel version avail on os suck and winblows and kleenex


You're not on the Ubuntu forums. Lets keep a certain level of professionalism here please.


----------



## azathoth (Jul 7, 2017)

SirDice said:


> You're not on the Ubuntu forums. Lets keep a certain level of professionalism here please.


ok


----------

